# so i bought a nexus and it has no signal....



## wdswds (Dec 23, 2011)

to keep my unlimited data, i bought a nexus on ebay a week ago. it came in today and.... there is no signal. ive gone to verizon and they've put in 3 different sim cards and here's the problem: unless i'm really close to a tower, i have no signal whatsoever. not just no data, but none at all. it'll show 4 bars, but it goes from full signal to none at all. i haven't had time to root it yet (opened it 5 hours ago) but is there any way that i can fix this? are there new updated radios that i can flash to it? i really want this to work, i absolutely LOVE the developer support behind this phone and don't want any other phone. help?


----------



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

Get another nexus 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus on T-Mobile


----------



## jyarbrough20 (Feb 5, 2012)

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/12864-[Radios][VZW]-All-Radios-in-Flashable-Zip there's a good start... if it were me....I'd root and slap aokps jelly bean b2 on it and flash the 4.1.1 radios on it...been running aokp since march...love it...just my 2 cents...
It is really weird that you have no signal though... I haven't had any problems whatsoever out of mine...
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

I doubt rooting, putting a ROM on the phone, and updating the radios is going to fix the problem. I'd send it back to the seller and get a refund. If they won't accept it, dispute it with paypal.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I wouldn't throw around accusations based on the limited evidence presented, but it tends to sound like the guy you bought it from screwed the phone up somehow. That's not even normal for those that experience signal dropouts for no reason.

Did the phone come stock?


----------



## jyarbrough20 (Feb 5, 2012)

He could try wugs program and flash it to stock first...if that didn't work I'd return it...or just try a new radio....I'd get it taken care of asap though...

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Its still under mfg warranty seeing as how the phone hasn't even been out for a year yet. I would contact Samsung and getting a replacement if you can't get anywhere with the seller.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wdswds (Dec 23, 2011)

so it's a hardware issue... i think ill try to call samsung and see what they tell me, but if i can't then the seller will happily take it back.

EDIT: just called samsung and they are going to "repair" it. and by that i assume they are just going to send me a refurb.


----------



## wdswds (Dec 23, 2011)

yarly said:


> I wouldn't throw around accusations based on the limited evidence presented, but it tends to sound like the guy you bought it from screwed the phone up somehow. That's not even normal for those that experience signal dropouts for no reason.
> 
> Did the phone come stock?


yes, when i turned it on, it was at the android welcome screen asking me to login to my gmail and stuff


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

wdswds said:


> yes, when i turned it on, it was at the android welcome screen asking me to login to my gmail and stuff


That doesn't mean it was stock, just means the owner reset their own data as anyone would do.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

wdswds said:


> so it's a hardware issue... i think ill try to call samsung and see what they tell me, but if i can't then the seller will happily take it back.
> 
> EDIT: just called samsung and they are going to "repair" it. and by that i assume they are just going to send me a refurb.


No Samsung actually tries to fix them. As far as I know. Then if they can't they give you a refurb or new one.

Sent from my BAKED Unicorn.


----------



## AdamNexus (Jun 5, 2012)

Here's what you do: message the person you bought it from using eBay's email system. Make sure you say that the item is not as described and request a refund. Even if their ad said no returns eBay's buyer protection can get your money back. If the seller doesn't agree to take the return file a dispute with eBay saying the item was not as described. You will get your money back and eBay will pay for the shipping because they will track the package and when its arrived at the sellers place you'll receive your refund.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

Just out of curiosity how much did you pay for it? I just got one myself (from Swappa though, not eBay) and while I do notice that the signal seems a little weaker than my old phone, it's not by much and I already know about the "Why The Signal Sucks" thing and skimmed it before getting the phone so I was ready for that. Since Samsung is gonna look at it I'd say that should be that, it'll be fixed up for you and should take care of it. You could see if trying to pull the update that went out today (or flashing the leaked version that's been around) that includes the new radios can fix it.

But yeah, as long as Sammy is willing to take care of it that sounds best to me!


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

FYI, sending it to Samsung for repair could cost you money, depending on what they find. I don't understand why one wouldn't send it back to the seller. If you walked into a VZW store and bought a phone that had no service, would you call the OEM to ask for a fix, or return it to the store? If the radio is bad, who knows what else is wrong with the phone as something had to happen to kill service, whether it was to the radio chip itself, or the antennae(s) in the phone, or both.


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

Ah yes, that is true. If it is rooted and such they'll see that and no warranty for that. Then it'd be out of warranty repair costs.
With that... yeah, I'd see about getting that refunded and getting a different one. And if you do so make sure you can verify that everything is good and all before buying.


----------



## jyarbrough20 (Feb 5, 2012)

Have you tried updating to jb over WiFi to see if that fixes it at all?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JimSP (Jul 11, 2011)

I had the same problem, bought a GNex of craigslist (when my Tbolt bit the dust) and it would not hold a signal for more than 5 minutes. I ended up buying one from Verizon for full price a couple days later which I have been using since. I still have the lemon from craigslist so I loaded up the new radios this morning and switched SIM cards, and to my surprise it actually seems to have fixed the issue.
I haven't tested it for very long now (30 minutes or so) but I have had no signal dropouts yet, streaming Netflix on 4G and keep going back into settings>battery>mobile network signal (press the mins on battery) to check. It's solid green across the bar when it used to be striped like a candy cane. If you haven't upgraded the radio yet I would definitely give it a shot or just flash the latest OTA.

Oh yeah rooted, unlocked, running BAMF Paradigm 2.2 currently, but no ROM or radio combination (and I tried a bunch) worked on this phone until I flashed the latest radios this morning.

Good luck


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

jyarbrough20 said:


> Have you tried updating to jb over WiFi to see if that fixes it at all?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


The new radios help fix the constant data drops. If you get 0 service unless you are standing on top of a tower, then something else is wrong. Unless I'm interpreting the OP wrong, it has no problem holding service when he's close to a tower, but it looses service quickly as he moves away and then gets nothing.


----------



## JimSP (Jul 11, 2011)

Sure, that's a different problem. Maybe I misunderstood. I got this phone and it was completely unusable except on wifi, phone signal would drop completely as well (and I have really good service at my house).

I was very skeptical that any software update would fix this phone, but it really seems that it has.

Worth a shot IMHO before going through the hassle of dealing with Ebay/Paypal, it only takes a few minutes.


----------



## bobboman (Jun 23, 2011)

its most likely a software problem, not a hardware problem, the galaxy nexus i got from asurion couldn't keep a 4G LTE signal, but could keep the CDMA signal for some reason, flashing the 4.1.1 LTE radio fixed all the droppage issues i had


----------



## wdswds (Dec 23, 2011)

so i ota'd up to jelly bean and the problem was still there. i even borrowed a friend's sim card and it still doesn't work. i decided to send it back to the ebay seller and just try to buy a working one. other than ebay, swappa and cfaigslist, where could i check? oh, and i take good care of my devices, not letting them go for a second without a screen protector, so when i'm buying a phone, i want it to be pretty much perfect lol


----------



## xhaxol (Oct 30, 2011)

I think its hardware. Had the same issue. I was going to buy another nexus for my wife. Found one on craigslist. Meet the guy. Pop in my sim, no signal, called Verizon and was told that it should work. I flashed new radios from 4.1.1 flashed clean aopk. No go, no signal. It shows a few bars then dies. Flashed many radio configs nothing got it to work. Didn't buy his nexus. I put the sim back into my nexus and had full bars and 4g.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

Swappa seemed really good to me. I'd personally go with them again in the future. Too much potential for duds from anywhere else.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wdswds (Dec 23, 2011)

Don Serrot said:


> Just out of curiosity how much did you pay for it? I just got one myself (from Swappa though, not eBay) and while I do notice that the signal seems a little weaker than my old phone, it's not by much and I already know about the "Why The Signal Sucks" thing and skimmed it before getting the phone so I was ready for that. Since Samsung is gonna look at it I'd say that should be that, it'll be fixed up for you and should take care of it. You could see if trying to pull the update that went out today (or flashing the leaked version that's been around) that includes the new radios can fix it.
> 
> But yeah, as long as Sammy is willing to take care of it that sounds best to me!


i paid $250 for it


----------



## wdswds (Dec 23, 2011)

imnuts said:


> FYI, sending it to Samsung for repair could cost you money, depending on what they find. I don't understand why one wouldn't send it back to the seller. If you walked into a VZW store and bought a phone that had no service, would you call the OEM to ask for a fix, or return it to the store? If the radio is bad, who knows what else is wrong with the phone as something had to happen to kill service, whether it was to the radio chip itself, or the antennae(s) in the phone, or both.


the reason i was thinking of sending it back to samsung is because it's in good shape and i paid a good price for it. but i can never really know why the person is selling it (apparently it came from a pawn shop) so who knows what's really wrong with it. there are no dents and the screen isn't cracked, but that doesn't mean it couldn't have been dropped and be banged up on the inside. samsung could find this and charge me a bunch.


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

I got mine for $245 on Swappa.
http://swappa.com/buy/samsung-galaxy-nexus-verizon
Looks like the lowest one at the moment is $225, I think you'll have better luck there. ;D


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

Don Serrot said:


> I got mine for $245 on Swappa.
> http://swappa.com/bu...y-nexus-verizon
> Looks like the lowest one at the moment is $225, I think you'll have better luck there. ;D


I've never bought/sold on Swappa...how do they eliminate the possibility of scamming?


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

imperivm said:


> I've never bought/sold on Swappa...how do they eliminate the possibility of scamming?


Payments are via Paypal, and the site staff watch the sale of items and look for feedback from buyers, at least from what I've sold there. It also requires you input the ESN/IMEI that will be given to the winning bidder so that they can verify that the phone is clean.


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

They also require you to include a picture of the phone next to the listing number written on a piece of paper and encourage you to post lots of pictures of the device.


----------



## wdswds (Dec 23, 2011)

Okay, I'm convinced that swappa is the way to go.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

Just sold my D2G thru swappa a month or so back, everything went extremely smooth. Definitely recommend it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## calihawki (Jun 9, 2011)

This happened to my Nexus out of the blue. My phone battery died overnight, I put in a fresh battery the next day and no signal. I took it in to Verizon and after 2hrs they couldn't figure it out. I went home and decided to flash the radio a couple times and boom the radios started working again. It has been solid ever since.


----------



## wdswds (Dec 23, 2011)

yeah, i just didn't want to mess with the phone because i wasn't 100% sure i was going to keep it.


----------



## nraines (Dec 6, 2011)

I have a similar issue. I had my Verizon GNex for about 6 months and everything was fine with any ROM I flashed. All of the sudden one day my signal went from full 4G to nothing. Phone calls and texts don't work, but data does randomly. It also goes from showing no signal to showing no signal with a roaming indicator. I reverted to stock and updated to JB and still no fix. I got a new SIM and nothing has changed. Is this similar to what other people are experiencing? Specifically, the roaming signal and going from working perfectly until one day these problems exist? I would love to be able to use my GNex as a phone again.


----------

